# Battery Consumption on a GO7?



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey everyone, 
Picked up a GO7 for pretty cheap and Ill be putting it on my gheenoe classic later this week. I have a group 29 battery for my 45lb trolling motor, and was wondering how bad it would be to wire up the gps to that? My concern is that when the trolling motor starts to wind down the battery, the minimum voltage requirement for the gps will happen way before the tm dies. 
Does anyone run a similar setup on their skiffs? My other option was to buy a little kayak battery and power the gps with that, but the less money the better...
Thanks


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The GO7 draws just shy of 1 amp. A group 27 marine batter is usually in the 100 amp/hr range. So your battery will power the GPS for about 4 days. Although I wouldn't put anything other than a trolling motor on a trolling motor battery. Chart plotters don't like low voltage. 

I don't have a trolling motor but I run my HDS 7 and power pole micro off my cranking battery. Zero issues.


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

My biggest question would be is it truly necessary to run a separate battery for the gps? Or should the tm battery be sufficient. I guess next time im out, ill use the trolling motor hard and see what kind of voltage it has at the end of the day.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

The GO7 can get a little complain-y when it gets into low voltage. Make sure you are running the latest update as for a while it would drive a person nuts blasting the low voltage alarm constantly. They fixed the issue a while back though.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I would suggest a small LI battery for your GO7. Something like a Noqua or Bioenno. Once your TM battery falls below 10 v or so it will have issues with the display but the TM can and will continue to run for quite a while on lower voltage.


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

By my math, a 10ah battery "should" be good for about 10 hours if the amp draw is just under 1/hr?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

SWFL_Gheenoe said:


> By my math, a 10ah battery "should" be good for about 10 hours if the amp draw is just under 1/hr?


For a SLA battery? Yes in theory. But discharge is not linear and temp and load are not constant.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Can confirm the issues with simard and voltage.

My boat may be sort of ghetto- battery wise.

Two 12v batteries in bow, powering trolling motor(24v), motor, and all accessories. I am not concerned about starting,because WORST case, we can pullstart our motor.

BUT as of late, I think as batteries are getting older, I do notice the simrad unit shutting off and on occasionally, likely due to voltage approaching low 12 v.

Maybe you can have two batteries, one as a cranking battery which will also run EITHER trolling motor or GPS. Personally I like having the cranking battery as TM, but then you run the risk of not being able to start motor with battery(non issue if you can pull start). Sure someone will disagree with that one...lol


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

lpg said:


> Can confirm the issues with simard and voltage.
> 
> My boat may be sort of ghetto- battery wise.
> 
> ...


I know id be fine with 2 batteries, id just rather not carry the extra weight. 
Ive got a pull start 30hp yammi too  
I guess ill run with 1 battery for the time being, and wait to see if it becomes a problem


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I run a micro powerpole and just got a GO7 - hope it runs both - I run nothing else (unless lights at night), pull-start Suzuki 25 not connected to battery. Using one Odyssey PC680. Will be intersting to see if i can get away with the one battery.


----------

